# Banana Melomel



## dfwwino

As an experiment, I made a banana melomel with 3.5 lbs of bananas and 2.25 lbs honey. After five days, I racked and I thought I had created a monster, as the banana taste was overwhelming. Today, at ten days, I racked again, and now it is completely dry, has wonderful body and good potential. I only made one gallon, but I may have to make myself a five gallon batch. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Joanie

That sounds delicious! But...uh...what's a melomel? Merriam Webster won't tell me.


----------



## masta

Melomel is a mead made with fruit or fruit juice and here are some other common styles: 



Mead Styles 
<DIV align=left>
<UL>
<LI>Mead - made with honey, water and yeast optionally with flavoring ingredients 
<LI>Hydromel - the French name for mead 
<LI>Sack mead - a sweeter mead, with more honey 
<LI>Melomel - mead made with fruit or fruit juice 
<LI>Metheglin - mead made with spices and extracts 
<LI>Morat - mead made with mulberries 
<LI>Pyment - mead made with both honey and grapes 
<LI>Hippocras - honey, grapes, and spices 
<LI>Cyser - honey and apples or apple cider (apple juice in Europe) Can also be made with peach, cherry or pear cider 
<LI>Braggot - honey and malt, sort of a mead-beer 
<LI>Oxymel - mead mixed with wine vinegar 
<LI>Rhodomel - honey with attar, a rose petal distillate, or rose petals 
<LI>Capsicumel - honey with chile peppers 
<LI>Omphacomel - mead and verjuice, the juice of unripe grapes 
<LI>T'ej - T'ej is honey, water and hops. It is the national drink of Ethiopia, and has a unique taste </LI>[/list]*Edited by: masta *


----------



## pkcook

DFW,


Can you post your recipe for the bannana melomel? I've got a freezer full of ripe banannas and enough honey for a gallon batch. Sounds like a nice sipper!


----------



## Waldo

Hydrometer -The French name for Mead



?????


----------



## masta

Good catch Waldo.....dang spell checker must have got me!


Hydromel - the French name for mead


----------



## Wade E

So what would be the starting Hydromel reading of the Hydrometer Wine?


----------



## dfwwino

Here's the recipe: 


3.5 pounds organic bananas, sliced with peels (1/4 inch slices). Sliced bananas, put in nylon bag and simmered in ¾ gallon of water for 30 minutes.Pour banana liquor into fermenter. Added:





½ cup (4 ounces) of white grape concentrate


2 ¼ lbs of clover honey 
3 tsp of acid blend (I had to add 2 tsp later when I tested acidity)


½ tsp of pectic enzyme


½ tsp of yeast nutrient


¼ tsp of tannin


Water to top off one gallon. Nylon bag of bananas placed in fermenter.


Starting Gravity of 1.080.


When must cooled, added one packet of Redstar Cotes de Blanc yeast rehydrated.




Five days later, I removed nylon bag of bananas and gently squeezed, being careful not to squeezepulpbut just enough to get liquid drained. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## OGrav

Any updates dfwwino? How is itturning out? What do the peels do for the wine? Tannin?
LT


----------

